# Help me with my cobalt tinc!!!!!!!



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

I have 3 tincs in a 20 gallon, we have had them in this tank for one and half years and the smaller one started to get really really fat about 3 weeks ago and then after 4 or so days she wasnt soo our first thought was that she layed the eggs somewhere and we just couldnt find um, well,, two weeks later she is really fat again and we found her laying on her back with all her legs in the air!!!!!!! 


our hearts fell and i jumped in the tank and slowly and gently moved her to and upright position and misted her ,,, well she is alive but not really moving,,, i did see one hop but that was it,,, so she is alive.... 

sooo here are my questions.


1. can they get soo fat with eggs that they have a hard time moving?

2 if not then what causes bloating?

3. can they get soo fat that she could not upright her self

and i would post a pic of my frog but i cant seem to figure that out!! lol


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

The first thing I would do is isolate her in a plastic shoe bow so you can monitor her behavior better. This way you can see if she is feeding or not. If you have a vet locally I would recomend taking her to the vet. If not, is there anything in the tank that she may have been able to eat that could impact her (styrofoam. chips of wood, anything)? sounds like apossable impaction. If you can get some pedialyte you can soak her in it. 

TonyT


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

the two days before we had a fruit fly culture pop and we feed them a ton of flies and we did see her eat and jump across the tank to eat them, but then she seemed to get really fat,,, 

as far as anything she could eat, well we just have some big smooth stones and coco bark as the medium and some plants,,, sooo I dont think so but then again I really dont know! 

thanks for your reply


----------

